# What 334DC Whistle Controller Do I Need



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi! I'm new to this forum and have been lurking for a while picking up tips on American Flyer. I have a 334 DC Northern that I inherited from my parents. I've finally have it running and was wondering what kind of controller I need to operate the whistle. I also have two 325 ACs and a PA-1, PB-1, PB-1 Combo. I have the tube type air chime controller (For the 325s?) but the only hookup I found was for an AC transformer and as you the 334 is DC. I have a functioning AF #14 Rectiformer to run it. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

PhoebeSnow said:


> Hi! I'm new to this forum and have been lurking for a while picking up tips on American Flyer. I have a 334 DC Northern that I inherited from my parents. I've finally have it running and was wondering what kind of controller I need to operate the whistle. I also have two 325 ACs and a PA-1, PB-1, PB-1 Combo. I have the tube type air chime controller (For the 325s?) but the only hookup I found was for an AC transformer and as you the 334 is DC. I have a functioning AF #14 Rectiformer to run it. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


PhoebeSnow: I believe the one you need is the picture below. I can not varify this though w/o having the instructions sheets. These come up for sale on Ebay; now and then.Larry


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I remember seeing the controller years ago in my parents attic. If I can find it can anybody tell how to hook it up to my AF rectiformer?


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

PhoebeSnow said:


> Thanks for the input. I remember seeing the controller years ago in my parents attic. If I can find it can anybody tell how to hook it up to my AF rectiformer?


PhodbeSnow: I sure we can find out as I have one also but have not installed it in my layout as of now. Larry

AFAIK: Those newer controls (With the canister) will not work with a DC engine but the
one in the picture will.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

That is the right controller. I also have a 334DC but mine is in my shop for repair. The controller has some issues usually. There is a capacitor that oftens prevents it from functioning and there is an old TV tube inside, but the tube is still available. Tom Barker's Repair Book addresses this particular controller in one of his Chapters. If you do not have the book let me know.


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

Nuttin But Flyer I don't have the book as I'm new to American Flyer. I model in HO (B &O & Lackawanna) and G Scale. I see that there is a controller on Ebay that requires repair. I may look into it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> That is the right controller. I also have a 334DC but mine is in my shop for repair. The controller has some issues usually. There is a capacitor that oftens prevents it from functioning and there is an old TV tube inside, but the tube is still available. Tom Barker's Repair Book addresses this particular controller in one of his Chapters. If you do not have the book let me know.


Question for N/B/F: When it does work how does the whistle sound in the 334DC? Does it
sound like a steam whistle or a diesel horn?? Have you ever tried that controller on a 336?
How does one hook that controller up? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I do not know how it sounds, never heard mine which is why I want to fix it.

Here's the wiring of the control.....

View attachment whistle control wiring.pdf


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I do not know how it sounds, never heard mine which is why I want to fix it.
> 
> Here's the wiring of the control.....
> 
> View attachment 36226


Followup Question: Your wiring diagram shows "if your using a transformer";I'm using a rectiformer. Do you have a source for that? If someone has a 334DC you will have to use a rectiformer. (Or rectifyer). Thanks; Larry


OK; NEVERMIND; I FOUND ON "MY FLYER"; THANKS LARRY


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Well here it is anyway...

View attachment whistle control wiring.pdf


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

I need your help. I found the electronic whistle control in my parents attic. I had to replace the power cord as 60+ years in the attic completely ruined it. After replacing the cord I plugged it in and the tube lit up and no circuit breakers tripped. The problem I now have is that the red wire insulation has faded to yellow so now I have two yellow wires and one black. Does anybody have an color internal view of the control unit showing the red wire and where it attaches so I can mark the correct red wire on my unit. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm anxious to hear if the whistle in my 334DC works and what it sounds like. Thank You.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

While I cannot provide a detailed look inside my unit, I do have a schematic here that should help identify which wire is the red one. Please concentrate on the page number 33 -- the other page shows a diagram for a #710 control. Note that the wire you question is connected to a capacitor (C2) just before exiting the box. The capacitor is connected to a transformer (T1) of some type. That should help to determine the correct wire. I'll caution you though, the sound, if it works, may not be anything that you might be expecting. I've heard they are more like an old door buzzer than anything else.

View attachment 120v whistle control schematic.pdf


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Just some added info on the above:

It looks like the tube 117p7 is easy enough to get as I just Googled it. Also AC Gilbert put out a bulletin #4 on the subject indicating the wire from the rectiformer has to go first to the whistle control then to the tracks. If wired direct to the tracks the whistle will not work as designed. Also there are many controls to adjust to get the proper sound. I will work on mine and install it on my layout in the fall. Right now I too busy with them dam "cars". Good luck. Larry


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

Update. Well I hooked up the whistle controller per the diagrams posted here and put my 334DC on the track, had it running around the oval hit the whistle controller and wait for it - Nothing - no sound what so ever. I then tried the Alco PA PB since I read on one the forums here that this whistle controller will work with it. Again nothing. I guess sixty years in the attic did something to the controller. I'm really disappointed. Does anybody know where I can find the specs for this unit as I might be able to sweet talk my bro into troubleshooting it since he's an electronic technician.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

PhoebeSnow said:


> Update. Well I hooked up the whistle controller per the diagrams posted here and put my 334DC on the track, had it running around the oval hit the whistle controller and wait for it - Nothing - no sound what so ever. I then tried the Alco PA PB since I read on one the forums here that this whistle controller will work with it. Again nothing. I guess sixty years in the attic did something to the controller. I'm really disappointed. Does anybody know where I can find the specs for this unit as I might be able to sweet talk my bro into troubleshooting it since he's an electronic technician.


PhoebeSnow: Let's see if I can help you: Couple questions:

1) Are you using #14 or #16 Rectiformer?? or something else for DC?

2) When you are running the 334DC is there a "hum" in the Tender?

3) You are wired direct to the Whistle Controller then to the Tracks? Just one wire from
the Rectiformer to the track; correct?

4) Tube is lite; correct?

5) Will engine run when the controller turned off?

Ok; will hear from you; Larry

P.S. Sixty years in the attic from Flyer is usually better then 1-2 Weeks of today's junk
toys.


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

Larry,

I'm using a AF #16 rectiformer and when I apply power to the 334 I can hear a barely audible hum. The tube on the whistle controller is lit. The engine will run with the controller power cord unplugged.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

PhoebeSnow said:


> Larry,
> 
> I'm using a AF #16 rectiformer and when I apply power to the 334 I can hear a barely audible hum. The tube on the whistle controller is lit. The engine will run with the controller power cord unplugged.


PhoebeSnow: If there is a hum in the tender that tells me that the problem is not there; although the ones I heard are louder then a "audible hum". I would double check your wirering. Make sure there is only one wire from the Rectiformer to the track. Try cris-crosing the wires on the track terminal. Make sure all you connections are good and tight. 
If everything checks out it sounds like it is internal in the controller. Good Luck-Larry


----------

